# Steam sucht andauernd nach Updates



## Alterac (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,

sobald ich ein Spiel spielen will, sucht Steam nach Updates,
 obwohl ich schon überall eingestellt habe, dass es nicht automatisch updaten soll.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Januar 2012)

Suchen tut es sowieso, die Einstellung ist nur zum Verhindern der sofortigen Installation! Aber das ist auch gut so, dass es automatisch sucht!


----------

